# Spongebob



## AlanJohn (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, I have made another drawing.

Drawing itself:


Spoiler










Yes, that is hentmei over there 



Scanned:


Spoiler












Final product (after some heavy coloring, and inking):


Spoiler











Opinions?


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn impressive!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice work bro  ! But his right shoe looks a little bit weird..


----------



## Raiser (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice! Love it!


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks.
I'll add a poll to decide what to draw next, but currently its blank because I can't think of anything.
So, any, umm, "requests"?


----------



## Snowmanne (Feb 7, 2012)

It's great but is he wearing very long socks?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 7, 2012)

Snowmanne said:


> It's great but is he wearing very long socks?


Holy shit, I just noticed that D:
Welp, I guess that Spongebob likes traditional german clothing


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2012)

That's all well and good, but I think mine blows yours right out of the water.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Thanks.
> I'll add a poll to decide what to draw next, but currently its blank because I can't think of anything.
> So, any, umm, "requests"?


natsu from fairy tail


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 7, 2012)

riyaz said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


Ok, I'll try to.


----------



## wasim (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you use any reference for this one ?

Anyways great job.

EDIT: and i can see that you used a ruler for the hands and for the legs clearly.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 8, 2012)

it looks great except his cheeks look a little off, imo , You made them far to big!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 8, 2012)

That is amazing, I would really LOVE to see toon link.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2012)

His...hands look rather awkward.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 15, 2012)

impressive man. simply impressive.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 15, 2012)

Draw...um... Jade Harley!


----------

